# Fat bike fit



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

Enter the year of never ending biking!! Super excited to have bit the bullet and bought a fat tire bike for the winter. Ordered online, and I am not loving the fit. Looking for some ways to fix it. 

I feel like I have way too much pressure on my shoulders, hands/wrists. 

I know for certain that my handlebars are too wide, that might help the shoulder pain. 

Thinking shorter stem for that 'falling forward' feeling? Any other tips? 

I have an option of getting a proper fit done for a fee by my physio but thought I would ask around here first. The downfall of not trying first. Options were very limited by cost. 

Thanks as always for help!!


----------



## qclabrat (Aug 16, 2011)

which bike did you buy? what is the size of your "daily" ride


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

What size is the bike you bought and how does the reach compare to your normal MTB?

I recently bought a Boris X7 off of BikesDirect and the size small frame has a fairly long top tube length compared to most bikes that size. I ended up swapping out the 80 mm stem for a 40 mm stem to bring the handlbars back, and switching out the stock seatpost for a zero setback seatpost, bringing the saddle forward quite a bit. Now it's got the same reach as my full suspension mountain bike, and I'm much more comfortable. I felt the same as you initially - arms were so stretched out that it felt uncomfortable at the shoulders, and having the long stem on there was putting me too far forward.


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

I bought the Boris x7 too @stacers in a size small. I have not yet measured the TT length, but according to web it is 23", my mojo is 22"

My daily ride is a size small mojo, I had to lengthen the stem on that one. 

What does the zero setback seatpost do? 

Great to hear someone else with similar problem. Will start with the stem for sure.


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

The seatpost that comes on the X7 has a setback, so if you look at it, it curves backwards at the top before where the saddle sits on the rails. A zero setback seatpost just goes straight, which means you can place your saddle a little bit further forward than you can with the one that came on it, which helps you not have to reach so far forward.









I just bought a cheap RaceFace seatpost and stem.

The bonus is that I shaved a good 1/2 pound of weight off the bike just by replacing the stem, seatpost, and saddle that came on the bike - that stuff was heavy!


----------



## qclabrat (Aug 16, 2011)

What do you two think about the Boris, seriously considering it as the price is hard to beat


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

cleopatra999 said:


> What does the zero setback seatpost do?


The zero setback post is for getting you into the correct position over the bottom bracket. Typically into the KOPS (knee over pedal spindle) position. For some people if the post has too much offset...even with the saddle all the way forward...they still can't get into that position. Thats where the zero offset comes in.

For the most part you don't want to adjust your reach with the saddle position. The reach is adjusted by the stem length.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

cleopatra999 said:


> I feel like I have way too much pressure on my shoulders, hands/wrists.
> 
> I know for certain that my handlebars are too wide, that might help the shoulder pain.
> 
> Thinking shorter stem for that 'falling forward' feeling? Any other tips?


I would consider riser bars (bend up), and perhaps ones with a bit of sweep (bend back).


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

qclabrat said:


> What do you two think about the Boris, seriously considering it as the price is hard to beat


I think it is going be awesome. IMO, very comparable to the Norco Bigfoot. It was a bit finicky to put together, that is what my SO is for. And I plan to take it in to the bike shop for a tune in. Once I get the fit, I will be stoked.


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

mtbxplorer said:


> I would consider riser bars (bend up), and perhaps ones with a bit of sweep (bend back).


I was thinking that too



RS VR6 said:


> For the most part you don't want to adjust your reach with the saddle position. The reach is adjusted by the stem length.


Good to know. I will change the stem/handlebar first.


----------



## qclabrat (Aug 16, 2011)

unfortunately no longer in my size for the Boris X5, why the Boris instead of the teh FB4? If it's because of the lack of "girly" colors I understand....



cleopatra999 said:


> I think it is going be awesome. IMO, very comparable to the Norco Bigfoot. It was a bit finicky to put together, that is what my SO is for. And I plan to take it in to the bike shop for a tune in. Once I get the fit, I will be stoked.


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

qclabrat said:


> unfortunately no longer in my size for the Boris X5, why the Boris instead of the teh FB4? If it's because of the lack of "girly" colors I understand....


Angled top tube. I wanted something with a bit better standover height like the Bigfoot. Pleased I went this route.


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

cleopatra999 said:


> Angled top tube. I wanted something with a bit better standover height like the Bigfoot. Pleased I went this route.


Same here - I just wanted more standover, preferred the frame.

Actually, when I ordered my Boris all that was left were the girly colors and I was kind of bummed because I wanted black or something. I've got an obnoxiously purple bike! But now that it's here I kind of dig the purple. Fatbikes draw a lot of attention on the trail anyhow.


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

stacers said:


> Same here - I just wanted more standover, preferred the frame.
> 
> Actually, when I ordered my Boris all that was left were the girly colors and I was kind of bummed because I wanted black or something. I've got an obnoxiously purple bike! But now that it's here I kind of dig the purple. Fatbikes draw a lot of attention on the trail anyhow.


That's funny, I ordered the purple on purpose! I love it . My SO got the black, it is really nice, mat black. Have you used yours in snow yet? Only thing I am not sure of is the tires in snow, but they are easily changed if need be. It is definitely heavy, but I don't think any more so than the other inexpensive name brands.I can just barely lift it onto my northshore rack, so good enough.


----------

